# Anyone got Rear Spolier/Lip like this.. ?



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

*its from this ebay auction:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Quan...:SS:US:1123&item=221195447751&forcev4exp=true

*I've never seen one on a Q.. kinda like it.. anyone selling one?*


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

I've never seen one. 
Kinda looks like an E30 wing, but almost generic.

I want the whole car though (sans slushbox)!


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

that's exactly what i was thinking.. probably is from an e30..


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

Definitely not an OEM E30 wing though, cause they curve down the back and have a notch for the BMW roundel.
That thing is flat all the way across. 

Wonder if the seller would take a look at it and see if there is any identification?


----------

